# Guppy sick. Fins raised



## DaniTank (Sep 9, 2015)

Quick look: Female guppy with raised fins some fins near head turning white.

I have 4 female guppies in my tank (and 4 shrimp). One has been hiding behind the filter but looked normal when she came out to eat. This morning when she came out her fins are raised and some of the s


----------



## junebug (Jun 17, 2015)

Raised fins? Do you mean raised scales?

I guess it's probably too late by now, but the first thing to check when a fish isn't right is your ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels. If they're out of whack, that's the issue.


----------

